# GSG Offers New Vortex Inkjet Film



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Vortex Inkjet Film from GSG is designed for production, performance and economy. The 5-mil film is fast drying and waterproof. No heat is needed to fuse the ink, and the absorbent coating keeps ink moisture from sticking to stencil materials under vacuum contact.

An antistatic coating prevents sheets from sticking together, allowing stacking of prints. It is more durable than vellum and can be used repeatedly to make new screens.

Vortex Inkjet Film is available in 13-, 17-, 24-, 44- and 63-inch widths in a 100-yard length. For more information, go to https://www.gogsg.com/2330462/Product/GSG

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit the website at www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

